# Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

als ich mich gerade registrieren wollte habe ich gemerkt, dass ich schon seit 2008 angemeldet bin. Schande über mein Haupt. Jetzt werde ich aber aktiver im Forum sein, da ich nun wieder vermehrt fisch (nach ca 10 Jahren Pause).

Ich besitze momentan eine Quantum Hypercast Shotgun in 2,70m mit 40-80g WG. Absolut geile Rute btw.!! 
Dazu habe ich mir mehr oder weniger blind die Quantum Hypercast TP820 gekauft weil ich dachte, die wäre passend. Leider ist die viel zu klein...Eventuell besteht da noch die Möglichkeit zum Umtausch, da wie neu und noch keinen Monat alt. Nun die Frage.

Welche Rolle empfehlt ihr mir? Sie sollte auf jeden Fall ne sehr gute Schnurrverlegung haben, langlebig sein, gute Verarbeitung und guter Lauf. Frontbremse ist ein Muss. Preislich bis maximal 120 Euro. Ich habe mir schon folgende auserkoren, wenn Ihr noch Empfehlungen habt - immer her! #h

https://www.angelplatz.de/penn-sargus-ii-4000--rup240
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-nasci-4000-fb-xg--ro0456
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-sahara-c3000-fi--ro0518
https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-red-arc-the-legend-3000--rp0213
https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-black-arc-the-legacy-4000--rp0218
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-stradic-ci4-4000-fb--ro0443

Optik ist zweitrangig Bezugnehmend auf die Spro . 
Die Stradic ist zwar etwas teurer, aber die käme auch noch in Betracht weil sie sehr gut sein soll.

Nun eure Tipps . Geangelt wird an heimischen Süßwassern auf mittelgroße Hechte, es gibt hier aber auch 1,20m Klopper. Deshalb sollte bei der Rolle Luft nach oben sein. Als Schnur nutze ich ne geflochtene von Power Pro.


Danke im Voraus!|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> als ich mich gerade registrieren wollte habe ich gemerkt, dass ich schon seit 2008 angemeldet bin. Schande über mein Haupt. Jetzt werde ich aber aktiver im Forum sein, da ich nun wieder vermehrt fisch (nach ca 10 Jahren Pause).



DAS ist schon mal ne gute Idee - herzlich willkommen zurück.

Daher schubs ich Dir Dein Thema auch gleich in den Bereich "Günstig Kaufen" - da sind die Tackle-Spezis unterwegs.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ah Mist, doch falsches Unterforum...Sry und danke für die passende Verschiebung


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Kein Thema, immer gerne!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Gerade die Antwort bekommen, ein Umtausch ist nicht mehr möglich. Ich habe momentan noch die Shimano FA Feeder auf meiner Feeder Rute montiert. Würde sich diese ggf. auch zum Spinnen eignen? Dann würde ich die beiden Rollen einfach tauschen (Quantum an die Feederrute und die FA 4000 an die Spinnrute).

Wenn das nicht geht muss ich wohl oder übel noch ne zusätzliche Rolle kaufen.

https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-aero-4000-fa-feeder--ro0188


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hallo Vincent,
der Einfachheit halber könntest du die Quantum Hypercast einfach zwei Nummern größer als Quantum Hypercast TP 840 nehmen  Da hättest du den Vorteil, dass du die Rolle bereits kennst. 

Ansonsten sind die von dir genannten fürs mittlere Hechtangeln meiner Meinung nach alle vollkommen Ok und du hast die Qual der Wahl. 

Es gibt noch zig weitere Modelle die man da mit einreihen könnte, die Shimano Technium FD 4000 zum Beispiel oder die Penn Conflict oder x-verschiedene Daiwa-Modelle  

Als das Spinnfischen mit Geflochtenen Schnüren so richtig losging, musste man nach "geeigneten" Modellen Ausschau halten. Mittlerweile ist das eher eine Frage des Geschmacks was einem besser gefällt.

An 4000er Rollen habe ich eine Shimano Stella , eine RedArc, zwei Quantum Energy, ein Shimano Sedona, eine Balzer Sparta, eine Shimano Alivio usw. 
Die könnte ich alle bedenkenlos zum mittleren Hechtangeln empfehlen. 

Gibts bei dir vielleicht noch irgendeinen zusätzlichen Einsatz wofür du die Rollen "missbrauchen" willst? Dann könnte man da vllt. noch etwas eingrenzen. 

Gehst du vllt. mal schleppen mit dem Boot ? Gehts mal auf Meerforellen? Zum Pilken an die Ostsee?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hi Franz,

 klasse Antwort danke! Missbrauche die Rolle nur für Süßwasser an heimischen Gewässern. Was sagst du zu meinem Vorhaben mit dem Tausch der Quantum und der Fa 4000 Feeder? Dann könnten die die 820er wenigstens noch sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die Aero 4000 Fa Feeder ist eine Feederrolle - sie hat ein überdimensionale Spule und dadurch weniger Schnurkapazität. 
(Wobei die ca. 200m 0,15er Geflecht die da wohl draufgehen zum Spinfischen wahrscheinlich auch reichen würden).

Einen sehr hohen Schnureinzug und eine relativ hohe Übersetzung. Das ist fürs Feedern prima - fürs Spinnfischen nicht immer.

Umgedreht fehlen diese Eigenschaften natürlich der kleinen Rolle die du stattdessen an die Feeder schrauben willst. 

Man kann das seriöserweise so nicht empfehlen. 
Was nicht heißt, dass die Rollen direkt explodieren wenn man es trotzdem macht  

Ist auch eine Frage des Anspruchs mit dem man ans Wasser geht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Aero 4000 Fa Feeder ist eine Feederrolle - sie hat ein überdimensionale Spule und dadurch weniger Schnurkapazität.
> (Wobei die ca. 200m 0,15er Geflecht die da wohl draufgehen zum Spinfischen wahrscheinlich auch reichen würden).
> 
> Einen sehr hohen Schnureinzug und eine relativ hohe Übersetzung. Das ist fürs Feedern prima - fürs Spinnfischen nicht immer.
> ...




Hm ok habe ich mir schon gedacht. Dann muss wohl demnächst noch ne Spinnrolle her. Also kann ich da bedenkenlos ne 4000er von deinen/meinen genannten nehmen? Sie sollten die Schnur auf jeden Fall nicht beschädigen und ne Weile halten. Wenn ich überlege, mein Vater hat seine Rollen teilweise 30 Jahre und die laufen und laufen und laufen...^^

Oder die TP820 erstmal drauflassen...Ach ich weiß es nicht, bin zu unerfahren im Thema...Will jetzt aber auch nicht umsonst nen Thema losgetreten haben mit zahlreichen hilfreichen Beiträgen nur um hinterher dann zu sagen "Ich behalte doch die Quantum". Ihr gebt euch ja schließlich Mühe. Zur Not bastel ich mir ne zweite Barsch/Zanderrute mit Fluorocarbon Vorfach und filigranerer Schnur wo ich dann die TP820 montiere. Dafür sollte sie ja locker reichen.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ja, in der Preisklasse gibts meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich keine echten Fehlkäufe. 

Ich habe eben mal geschaut, von deinem Wohnort aus wäre Pro-Fishing in Garbsen einigermaßen erreichbar. Da könntest du dir verschiedenste Rollen auch mal in "Natura" anschauen und dann ein Gefühl dafür kriegen was dir besser gefällt und was weniger. 

Alternativ schaust du den anderen Anglern am Wasser mal auf die Rollen und befragst die. Im Normalfall darf man da dann auch mal werfen und kann Erfahrungen austauschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Danke für den tipp, werde ich Anfang Oktober, wenn ich endlich Urlaub habe, mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Aalbubi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich würde dir empfehlen noch einige Daiwa Rollen zu begrabbeln. Diese haben meistens eine Alu-Ersatzspule dabei!


----------



## -MW- (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hi Vincent, 

 hier gibt es schon Threads zum Thema, aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich würde Dir die Shimanski Stradic empfehlen, die hat 9kg Bremskraft /die 4000er sogar 12 kg Bremskraft und passt super zur Power Pro Schnur wg. sauberer Wicklung - könnte aber preislich eng werden(musst Du nach Angeboten schauen) ...Daiwa finde ich preislich schon happig...

 ...die von Franz_16 genannten Rollen sollten natürlich auch gehen, nur die Feederrolle ist nix zum spinnfischen:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ihr seid ja richtig fix was Beratungen angeht . Die Stradic habe ich auch im Visier, wenn dann kaufe ich aber neu. Die 30 Euro mehr machen den Kohl nicht fett. Ich kaufe lieber einmal teurer als 2 mal billig.

Allerdings brauche ich erstmal ne KöFi Rolle, da muss erstmal die Baitrunner US 4000 her, danach folgt die Spinnrolle. Wollte mich nur schonmal informieren sodass ich schonmal sehe, was gut ist. 
Falls noch mehr Empfehlungen kommen immer her 

PS: Das mit der Feederrolle war mir aber auch schon irgendwie klar. Man kann zwar viel kombinieren aber irgendwann hörts dann auf xD


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich will ne Stradic jetzt nicht schlecht machen, aber wer glaubt sie hätte 9/12kg Bremskraft, soll sich nachher auch nicht wundern wenn der Rotor im Leitring hängt.

Schau dir wenn möglich auch mal ne Daiwa Legalis oder Exceler an. Sehr überzeugendes P/L-Verhältnis, zudem auch Metallbody.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalbubi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Habe die Exceler, da ist nicht alles aus Metall. Aber ne wirklich schöne Rolle für das Geld!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Natürlich ist nicht alles aus Metall, sonst wäre sie aus einer ganz anderen Zeit :q
Hab ja nur "Metallbody" geschrieben, und das trifft auch zu.


----------



## flitsch (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Sorry wenn ich mir jetzt hier so einklinke, aber wollte nicht extra nen neues Thema eröffnen.. Und ein bisschen passt es ja auch in die Diskussion  

Haben z.B. bei den Stradic Modellen die HG Versionen nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber den "normalen" Versionen? Wirklich viel mehr kosten die ja nicht.
Meine Recherche bisher hat ergeben, das HG wohl für Hagane Metal Body bzw. Hagane Gear steht. Aber außer Werbetexten von Shimano selbst habe ich keine hilfreichen Infos gefunden.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich würde dir bei einer 40-80 g Rute die Daiwa Freams (2500) 3000 empfehlen.

Ich kenne die Rute nicht aber das müsste ideal passen.


----------



## Promachos (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



flitsch schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mir jetzt hier so einklinke, aber wollte nicht extra nen neues Thema eröffnen.. Und ein bisschen passt es ja auch in die Diskussion
> 
> Haben z.B. bei den Stradic Modellen die HG Versionen nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber den "normalen" Versionen? Wirklich viel mehr kosten die ja nicht.
> Meine Recherche bisher hat ergeben, das HG wohl für Hagane Metal Body bzw. Hagane Gear steht. Aber außer Werbetexten von Shimano selbst habe ich keine hilfreichen Infos gefunden.



Hallo!

Wenn du detaillierte Infos von Fachleuten haben willst, dann gehe auf die Seite des Shimanoteams Deutschland oder melde dich bei Barschalarm an, dort findest du auf der Startseite einen Bericht dazu von Johannes Dietel.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

@Flitsch
Hier die von Promachos angesprochene Vorstellung des Hagane Konzepts von Shimano Team-Angler Johannes Dietel:
http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/prostaff/was-bedeutet-hagane/

Das Hagane-Konzept wurde auch hier im Board schon besprochen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309492


----------



## flitsch (12. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hey Leute,

 die Wahl meiner Spinnrolle ist gefallen, wird die Stradic 4000FB. Nun schwanke ich bei meiner Köfi Rolle noch zwischen der Baitrunner 4000D und 6000D. Es soll auf jeden Fall die US Baitrunner werden, aber würde auch die 4000er reichen? Oder lieber etwas Luft nach oben lassen und die 6000er nehmen?

 Danke!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Kann noch einer fix was dazu sagen? Davon hängt ab, ob ich direkt bestelle oder noch warten muss


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Zu spät ist schon bestellt. Bisher nur Gutes darüber gehört.

 Die hier um genau zu sein https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-stradic-ci4-4000-fb--26923.html


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich würde die Rolle zurück schicken. Ich habe meine  als ich das mit dem Ritzel gesehen habe direkt weiter verkauft.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Naja, bisher bist du der einzige von dem ich negative Kritik zu der Rolle höre. Die Biomaster ist 100 Euro teurer, ich will nicht mehr als 150 für ne Rolle ausgeben. NOCH wurde die Bestellung nicht versendet. Welche gibt es beim vergleichbarem Preis mit ähnlicher Qualität?

 Hier steht die Stradic sei frei von Plastik http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229139&page=2


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ist aber auch witzig. Ganze Zeit wartet man auf Rückmeldung, informiert sich, kauft ne angeblich gute Rolle. Kaum bestellt man wars plötzlich ein Fehlkauf...Warum passiert mir das jedesmal?

Kann noch wer was zu der Stradic sagen? Wie gesagt, Bestellung wurde NOCH nicht versendet. Noch kann ich die Stradic ändern.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die US Baitrunner ist aber ok? Hat auch nur gute Kritiken bekommen ;-)


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Habe die Bestellung erstmal zurückgehalten bis hier noch andere Rückmeldungen kommen...Danke dir trotzdem für den Hinweis


----------



## KaroFisch (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Moin,
ich bin mit meiner Ryobi Zauber seit 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden...auch ohne Wartung. Gab es mal im Angebot für ca. 80 Euro. Regulär liegt die glaub ich um die 120.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ja und, dann isses halt Plastik. Wenns stabil ist hält es trotzdem. Fische ja keine 100g Köder. Habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass keine Änderungen an der Bestellung mehr möglich sind.

Tja Pech gehabt. Mal gucken ob die ganzen guten Rezensionen tatsächlich fürn Eimer sind.

 Im Video zu sehen ist die XG Version, habe aber die normale bestellt. Wird beim Material aber wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Mit der Stradic machst du nix falsch. Habe selber eine aber in der Größe 2500. Diese habe ich oft  im Boot auf der Ostsee im Einsatz. Ich würde mir die Rolle immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Auch die mit Plastikritzel?


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die Shimanos sind per Se nicht schlecht - aber von der Haltbarkeit der "neueren" Shimanos bin ich auch nicht so begeistert.  Ne Rarenium FA habe ich schon platt gefischt (zuviel Spiel bekommen). Und wenn ich meine neue Technium mit ner aktuellen Daiwa Freams vergleiche liegen da nicht so viele Euros dazwischen, aber die Daiwas in ungefähr der selben Preisklasse der Shimanos finde ich irgendwie "haltbarer".


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Shimanos sind per Se nicht schlecht - aber von der Haltbarkeit der "neueren" Shimanos bin ich auch nicht so begeistert. Ne Rarenium FA habe ich schon platt gefischt (zuviel Spiel bekommen). Und wenn ich meine neue Technium mit ner aktuellen Daiwa Freams vergleiche liegen da nicht so viele Euros dazwischen, aber die Daiwas in ungefähr der selben Preisklasse der Shimanos finde ich irgendwie "haltbarer".



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Naja, is eh zu spät jetzt. Ich blinker ja nicht jeden Tag zig Stunden.
 Ich denke für meine Verhältnisse wird die Stradic reichen. Ist ja, abgesehen von dem Plastikritzel, keine schlechte Rolle.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Du, mir ist das vollkommen Wurscht was Du kaufst. Ich bin meine Meinung losgeworden. 

 Ich wünsch Dir ein dickes Petri heil.


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wird schon halten.. mach dir da keinen Kopf. Aber erwarte keine Rolle die ein Leben hält. Selbst meine Caldia wird wohl irgendwann ausgelutscht sein... ist einfach so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wenn sie 5 Jahre hält hat sie sich für mich schon bezahlt gemacht. Passt.
 Muss man die Shimanos ölen ab Werk? Oder erst nach einer Zeit?


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

[edit by Admin]
 Du redest hier die Stradic schlecht bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich hattest du eine die du kaputtgemacht hast und lässt dich jetzt aus. Poste einfach nichts mehr hier rein, kommt eh nix bei rum


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

[edit by Admin]

 Du hast doch gefragt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

[edit by Admin]


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

@Jamdoumo

der ton macht die musik... schonmal gehört...?


ich denke, er hat deine meinung jetzt begriffen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Danke Hans


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Nee, Du erwartest Antworten die Dir sagen gut gemacht, tolle Rolle. Jetzt wirste nervös weil Du an Deiner Entscheidung zweifelst und das Ding bald unterwegs ist.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



hans albers schrieb:


> @Jamdoumo
> 
> der ton macht die musik... schonmal gehört...?
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry hast Du Dir etwa auch ne Stradic bestellt. 

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Aha, is klar. [edit by Admin]. Hast noch nie ne Stradic länger als paar Tage gehabt aber faselst was von "packt nicht mal die Gewährleistung".

Gibt genug Leute die die Stradic länger haben und die läuft top. Also ist deine Meinung die allgemeingültige oder was? [edit by Admin]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Das besagte Plastikritzel(im Verlegeantrieb) gabs sogar bei der Biomaster

Bei der Rarenium FA/FB sowie Stradic Ci4 FA übr. auch.

Und wenn man's nicht wüsste,würde man es auch nicht merken.

Ausfallquote bei ALLEN damit versehenen Modellen,dürfte im  Bereich von 0.0X % liegen.

Da bereiten mir nicht mehr austauschbare Lager im SLR(da verpresst) wirklich mehr Unmut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hast du dir etwa auch ne Stradic bestellt,[edit by Admin] 

 Vorsicht nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das besagte Plastikritzel(im Verlegeantrieb) gabs sogar bei der Biomaster
> 
> Bei der Rarenium FA/FB sowie Stradic Ci4 FA übr. auch.
> 
> ...



Verdammt, dass  Schnurlaufröllchen ist mir völlig durchgegangen. Du hast Recht! 

 Wollte Kollege Wollebre da nicht was ausprobieren? 

 Ist schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aha, is klar. Du Schnacker. Hast noch nie ne Stradic länger als paar Tage gehabt aber faselst was von "packt nicht mal die Gewährleistung".
> 
> Gibt genug Leute die die Stradic länger haben und die läuft top. Also ist deine Meinung die allgemeingültige oder was? Beim nächsten dämlichen Post landest du als erster auf der Igno.
> 
> Edit: Quasi jetzt.



[edit by Admin]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Kann geschlossen werden der Thread.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Vergiss es, der versteht es nicht! 

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Weil ich ein falschen Begriff benutzt habe bin ich dumm und begriffstutzig? Welche Logik ist das? Ich bin Neuling deshalb frage ich.

[edit by Admin]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Yepp...da gabs mal einen "Jugend forscht" Ansatz von Wolle und  einigen anderen Ambitionierten [emoji16] 

Oder halt gleich 2 SLR Einheiten als Ersatz ordern,sind mittlerweile ja 
m.W.n. lieferbar..um 18 €/Stk.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Weil ich ein falschen Begriff benutzt habe bin ich dumm und begriffstutzig? Welche Logik ist das? Ich bin Neuling deshalb frage ich.
> 
> Man dir gehört man ordentlich die Fresse poliert


[edit by Admin]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Alter ey . [edit by Admin]


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Yepp...da gabs mal einen "Jugend forscht" Ansatz von Wolle und einigen anderen Ambitionierten [emoji16]
> 
> Oder halt gleich 2 SLR Einheiten als Ersatz ordern,sind mittlerweile ja
> m.W.n. lieferbar..um 18 €/Stk.



Stimmt, er wollte das irgendwie einfach ausprobieren rauszupressen. Wäre super wenn das klappt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Danke trotzdem an alle. Wie sich herausstellt, war das ganze Gelaber um das Plastikritzlein völlig umsonst.[edit by Admin]

 Bitte schließen, danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Sodele:
AB hier!!! wird öffentlich von ALLEN hier im Thread entweder in einem vernünftigen, den Boardregeln entsprechenden Ton gepostet, oder es dürfen sich Zuwiderhandler über ne Woche Schreibrechtentzug "freuen" - fürs erste..

*Das ist keine Bitte, sondern eine Anweisung.

Das wird auch hier nicht diskutiert, sondern schlicht befolgt.*

Es gibt auch kein "der hat aber angefangen" oder "der war doch aber schlimmer"  etc..

Einfach Anweisung befolgen und wenn sich jemand anpissen will, PN-Funktion benutzen.

Alternativ,wenn sich jemand aufregt über einen anderen:
Den auf Ingorierliste setzen.


*Aber:
NICHT WEITER HIER BEI UNS DER TON!!* 




PS:
Threads werden nicht  einfach geschlossen, wir vertrauen auf die Intelligenz ALLER User bei uns, das ab hier regelkonform weiterdiskutieren zu können


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Passiert es denn häufig, dass das Lager des SLR nicht mehr rund läuft? Sollte doch nur bei starker Verschmutzung zu Problemen kommen, oder?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

@Vincent

Und zukünftig bitte ein wenig auf den Ton achten.

Wird auch hier nix so heiss gegessen wie gekocht aber sowas bringt nix und schreckt auch potentielle Antwortgeber ab.

Muss nicht sein.
Danke


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Das Ding ist m.M.n. das viele die Rollen kaufen und dann denken welch Wunderwerk der Technik sie da haben und die Rolle nach 2 Mal angeln in den Himmel loben. 

 Und natürlich spielt der Anspruch eine große Rolle. 

 Wie meine Oma schon immer sagte: "Der Mensch ist das Maß aller Dinge"


 Mit dem SLR hat Shimano sich keinen Gefallen getan. Gerade die Stellas leiden darunter sehr da das SLR meist den Geist nach dem SW Einsatz aufgibt. Glücklicherweise kostet es aber sowohl für Stella als auch für alle anderen Rollen den gleichen Preis. 

 Bin auf die nächste Stella gespannt. Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr ist es soweit und dann wieder mit wechselbarem KL im SLR.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Passiert es denn häufig, dass das Lager des SLR nicht mehr rund läuft? Sollte doch nur bei starker Verschmutzung zu Problemen kommen, oder?



SLR sind oft das erste das die Grätsche macht! Verschmutzung hin oder her, es geht um die Belastung des jewiligen KL. Dann biste per se erst mal 18 Euro quitt ohne den Einbau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Erinnerung und letzte Warnung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist keine Bitte, sondern eine Anweisung.
> 
> Das wird auch hier nicht diskutiert, sondern schlicht befolgt.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Und das äußert sich so, dass sich das SLR nicht mehr vernünftig mitdreht? Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Je nachdem...da gabs über kratzigen Lauf bis zu Totalausfall(blockiert)von jetzt auf gleich einiges.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ok dann weiß ich Bescheid. Mal schauen wie lange sie bei mir hält


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wie Fr33 schon schrieb, die Daiwas sind da besser aufgestellt. 

 Guck Dir alternativ ne Caldia am. Damit wirst Du länger glücklich sein. Kostet nen Zwanni mehr ist aber definitiv die wertigere Rolle. 

 Ich bleibe dabei und würde es echt lassen mit der Stradic. Hast doch Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Noch weitere Meinungen bzgl. Stradic?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Unterscheidet sich deine Stradic FA denn von meiner bestellten?

 Also was würde die Mehrheit sagen: Stradic direkt zurück und Caldia nehmen? Weil dann pack ich die gar nicht erst aus.


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

yap

die bg sieht gut aus, und  hält laut bericht wohl auch
einiges aus.

ist allerdings eher unter der kategorie "lokomotive"
als nen "fein" spinnröllchen einzuordnen.


eigene erfahrung steht allerdings noch aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Weiß nicht was ich machen soll.

 Meint ihr die: https://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-bg-4000--28695.html


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

naja

kenne die stradic wirklich nicht....
gleich auseinanderfallen wird sie wohl nicht.
(bin allerdings sowieso kein shimano fan)

wenn du sicher gehen willst,
lässt du sie zurückgehen.


oder du behältst sie, 
und tauscht evtl. die kugellager (falls möglich).

wollebre und nordlichtangler könnten sich evtl. noch
dazu äussern, auch zur qualität der rolle.


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



> Meint ihr die: https://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-bg-4000--28695.html



yap 


und hier der bericht dazu:
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Mal gucken, vielleicht schreiben die ja noch was dazu.

Sicher das die bei dem Preis besser als die Stradic ist? Zumal das ja ne Meeresspinnrolle ist.


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

wie gesagt
keine eigene erfahrung.

aber der allan hawk schreibt eigentlich immer sehr kritisch über rollen , 
auch wenn die mist sind...

ist ,wie schon geschrieben, kein "filigran röllchen."


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wenn ich die Wahl zw. Stradic und Caldia habe, würde ich wieder die Caldia nehmen. Die ist dank Zaion Körper auch sehr leicht - verwindet sich aber nicht so leicht wie manche Shimi Modelle....

 Allerdings gibts auch die Caldia SHA (also die höher übersetzte). Die Stradic ist ja eh immer höher übersetzt. Das merkt man bein Kurbeln... die höher übersetzten laufen gefühlt nen Hauch schwerer an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ok, dann geht die Stradic ungeöffnet zurück und ne 3000er Caldia kommt ins Haus...Man, hab ich wieder zu schnell bestellt#q


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

naja,  

jetzt kannst du sie noch zurückgeben.

und ausserdem haste dich jetzt entschieden...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Bis wieder einer kommt "ne die Caldia ist aber schlecht weil..." ...


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wie groß haste die Stradic bestellt? Denn beim Daiwa sind die Größen ja etwas anders


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



> Bis wieder einer kommt "ne die Caldia ist aber schlecht weil..."




|rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie groß haste die Stradic bestellt? Denn beim Daiwa sind die Größen ja etwas anders



4000. Das mit den Größen wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Dann wäre ne 3000er Caldia das passende Equivanent....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Siehe Post #93


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap
> 
> 
> und hier der bericht dazu:
> http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html




Männer, das Ding wiegt 405gr. Das ist fast das Doppelte der Stradic. 

Nimm die:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...MInOmvx-DC1gIVBOMbCh3H4wIJEAQYASABEgKAYvD_BwE


und werd glücklich. Ne 3000er Daiwa entspricht ner 4000er Shimano. Von der haste länger was als von der CI4+FB Stradic.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die Entscheidung ist doch schon gefallen, der Herr


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

#hIch hab nie behauptet ich sei der Schnellste!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Alles gut


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Jetzt, ja! 

 Das war aber auch ne schwere Geburt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wohl wahr. 

Das Ausschlaggebende ist zwar nicht das Plastikritzel, aber im Endeffekt bin ich doch froh, dass du es angesprochen hast. Nur dadurch kam diese, wenn auch nervenaufreibende, Diskussion zustande.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Danke, dass ihr beide euch wieder eingekriegt habt. 
Weiter so!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Aber gäbe es nicht das Plastikritzel hätte ich nix gesagt. Also war es doch das Plastikritzel.

Berichte mal wenn die Caldia da ist und du sie ein Paar Mal geangelt hast. 

Die Caldia ist definitiv die bessere Wahl. 

ABER auch nur weil es Biomaster und Rarenium nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt! So! |rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Mache ich.

Nicht schon wieder ABER. ABER schafft Verunsicherung 

 Ne für den Preis ist die Caldia schon ok denke ich. Die Rute hat 110 gekostet, muss ja irgendwie zusammen passen, auch vom Preis so einigermaßen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Oh oh da kommt die nächste Disskussion auf uns zwei zu. 

 Ich finde es muss auch vom Design her passen. Schön wenn Rute und Rolle design- und/ oder farbmäßig aufeinander abgestimmt sind. 

 Qualität und P/L müssen passen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Rarenium war wirklich super, hat man mir in, man höre und staune, Schweden geklaut. Die fischen in meinem Freundeskreis einige seit vielen Jahren ohne Probleme.
> Der Ersatz war dann die Caldia, die wie schon geschrieben, für mich die schlechtere Schnurverlegung hat aber sonst auch keinen Anlass zum klagen gibt.



Die Schnurverlegung bei den Daiwas ist nicht schlechter die sieht nur anders aus als bei den Shimanos weil die anders Wickeln.

 Alles gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Offtopic



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich finde es muss auch vom Design her passen. .



Dieseing?

Ist das Bier im Glas nicht wichtiger als das Glas???

Sorry, wenn ich hier noch aufpassen muss, will ich wenigstens auch ein bisschen Spaß haben ;-)))

Offtopic aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Klar da gebe ich dir Recht. Nur überleg mal, du kaufst ne 500 Euro Rute und montierst ne 50 Euro Rolle dran. Ist zwar übertrieben, aber so meine ich das.

 Von der Optik hätte die Stradic perfekt zu meiner Rute gepasst, aber das ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke, dass ihr beide euch wieder eingekriegt habt.
> Weiter so!!



Klaro, wir sind doch schon groß!|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Klar da gebe ich dir Recht. Nur überleg mal, du kaufst ne 500 Euro Rute und montierst ne 50 Euro Rolle dran. Ist zwar übertrieben, aber so meine ich das.
> 
> Von der Optik hätte die Stradic perfekt zu meiner Rute gepasst, aber das ist zweitrangig.



Solange die Rolle funktioniert macht das garnichts. Ausser im Kopf des Anglers. 

 Die Caldia wird auch passen. Die ist auch schwarz.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Stradic ist aber schwarz rot


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



bastido schrieb:


> Stimmt ist nicht praxisrelevant, sieht aber scheixxe aus. Wie Du ja so schön sagst, das Auge fischt mit.



Wahr und schlimm zu gleich! 

 Zumindest für den Geldbeutel!


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Stradic ist aber schwarz rot



Wenn schnur drauf ist bleibt davon nicht viel über. 

 Oder du machst Rote Schnur drauf. Gibt ne gute von Gigafisch. 10er-Flechtung.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Das reicht für nen eigenen Thread. 

 Oder du startest mal wieder ne Umfrage!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Wie kann denn ne Schnurverlegung scheixxe aussehen? Kann mir das gerade schlecht vorstellen. Denke es juckt mich nicht, die Rolle muss qualitativ hochwertig sein und funktionieren, der Rest ist eigentlich Wumpe.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

grausilberschwarz... alles gut!

Stimmt nur die SHA ist komplett schwarz.

https://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-caldia-3000a--21229.html

 Übrigens ist die hier 30 Euro teurer als bei AM Angelsport.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ja hab ich auch schon gesehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das reicht für nen eigenen Thread.
> 
> Oder du startest mal wieder ne Umfrage!



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die gehen bestimmt den Preis mit wenn du fragst. dann musste nicht nochmal woanders bestellen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Gute Idee. Die bekommen dann den Link von AM Angelsport. Ziehen sie nicht mit will ich Geld zurück und bestelle woanders.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Genau!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Hier war anscheinend kein Penn-Fan im Trööt, sonst wäre es aus der Liste vielleicht eine Sargus 2 oder eine Battle geworden, daß wäre zumindest mein Favorit gewesen!

Zur Rolle, Daiwa ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl, du dürftest zufrieden sein, wobei ich zur Caldia speziell nichts sagen kann, bei Daiwa kenne ich nur die Saltiga, welche ein echtes Schmankerl ist, die preislich allerdings in einer anderen Liga spielt.



bastido schrieb:


> Daiwa BG, scheint hochsolide(s.h. Allan Hawk)





hans albers schrieb:


> yap
> 
> die bg sieht gut aus, und  hält laut bericht wohl auch
> einiges aus.
> ...




Ich möchte hier mal einhaken, hat einer die BG bereits im Einsatz? 
Auf Alan Hawks Reviews kann man sich meist verlassen, allerdings hatte ich die Rolle vor paar Wochen im Laden trockengekurbelt und der Lauf hat mich nicht überzeugt. Die Rolle war zwar leichtgängig, lief allerdings gefühlt nicht ganz rund.


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die meisten Penn Rollen die ich so begrabbelt habe, sind im Vergleich zu den Daiwas und Shimanos im Lauf usw. alle Samt viel gröber. Oder soll ich das eher robuster nennen? Bestimmt nicht schlecht... aber gerade diese Eigenschaft lässt die Spinnfischer Herzen eben nicht höher schlagen...


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Die Penn Sargus war vor weiss nicht genau 10 Jahren meine erste Rolle. 

 Auch die neue Sargus ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 

 Die Caldia ist aber um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen, ne ganz andere Liga.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder ABER. ABER schafft Verunsicherung



Richtig,aaaber....man sollte auch mal die (Rollen)Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Denn wenn du nur lange genug suchst,findest du heutzutage selbst in der 500 Ocken Liga das Haar in der  Suppe..oder auch 2,3 [emoji6] 

Die Zeiten in denen du Rollen quasi nur in einem Hochofen "töten" konntest,sind bis auf wenige überschaubare Ausnahmen seit rund  30 Jahren vorbei.

Heute reichen dazu 2-3 simple unsachgemässe Anwendungen um das Rollenleben fies unbemerkt aber doch drastisch zu verkürzen.

Hinzu kommen immer kürzere Produktzyklen..kaum ist die neue Haspel so richtig eingelaufen,liegt kurz danach auf irgendeiner Messe schon das Nachfolgemodell...

Noch besser,noch mehr Performancegewinn,zig neue Kauderwelsch Features(die kaum ein Durchschnittsangler benötigt),höher,schneller,weiter...und damit gerne auch mal schneller im Arxxx.

Preis des Fortschritts halt

@Sten
Seit einem doppelten Sargus Reinfall (2 aus der ersten Serie) bin ich mit Neuzeitlichen Penn durch..dagegen war meine Spro Black Arc High End zum Witzpreis.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Selbst vor 13 Jahren waren meine 30 Euro Rollen gefühlt robuster als der ganze Murks hier für 150+


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Nicht nur gefühlt [emoji2]


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Bei der neuen Daiwa Steez Statio gibt es sogar schon eine Art automatisches Bremssystem. Hat mir nen Kumpel gestern von erzählt.

 Ich bleib bei meinen Stellas. Ich hätte nie die allererste kaufen dürfen. 
 Auch die sind nicht perfekt was sie sein sollten. Aber besser geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Und auch da sind andere ganz anderer Meinung. 

 Für Reisen hab ich mir 2 Twinpower gekauft. Ne 4000er und ne 2000er.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



bastido schrieb:


> Fischen möchte ich die trotzdem nicht mehr, Robustheit und Romantik ist ja auch nicht alles. So schlecht sind meine Erfahrungen mit den modernen Rollen auch nicht, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.



Nee, weils einfach keinen Spass macht, oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Traurige Welt. Alles nur noch auf Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig,aaaber....man sollte auch mal die (Rollen)Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> 
> ....
> @Sten
> Seit einem doppelten Sargus Reinfall (2 aus der ersten Serie) bin ich mit Neuzeitlichen Penn durch..dagegen war meine Spro Black Arc High End zum Witzpreis.



Und wehe es kommt hier gleich einer mit ner Red Arc umme Ecke!


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Traurige Welt. Alles nur noch auf Gewinnmaximierung.



Klar, man muss doch steigerungsfähig bleiben. Immer und in jeder Situation!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Zum Thema Spaß:

Am wenigsten Spaß macht mir meine Stella aus 2004. Die schleift seit Jahren und lt. Shimano Service gibt es keine passenden Ersatzteile mehr. Wenn ich denke, was das Ding gekostet hat muss ich mich schon arg anstrengen um noch "Spaß" beim Angeln damit zu verspüren. Wobei ich es mittlerweile "gut überhören" kann. 

Ich hab hier 2 alte Quantum Energy Metal rumliegen. Trotz schwerem Missbrauch beim Dorschangeln in Nordnorwegen laufen die Dinger und laufen und laufen. 

Eine davon hatte ich mir auf einem Flohmarkt mal für 10€ ( in Worten zehn!) gekauft! 

Wenn sie nicht meine Lieblingsrollen wären, würde ich dem Vincent ja eine davon überlassen. Dann wäre das Thema hier durch :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Das mit den Ersatzteilen ist ganz übler Mist. 

 Aus dem Grund kommt bei mir auf 2 Stellas ein Ersatzgetriebe. Das reicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nur überleg mal, du kaufst ne 500 Euro Rute und montierst ne 50 Euro Rolle dran.


Also ich finde das gut und passt sogar, wenn die 50 Euro Rolle mit einem Alu-Hardbody und konventionell-brauchbaren Zahnrädern drin genausogut oder gar besser tut als ihre 500 Euro Schwestern (Stichwort robust) ... :m

Das mit den Ersatzteilen hat sich seit der Stella FA drastisch verschlechtert, braucht man eigentlich gar nicht mehr drauf hoffen. :g Lösung: Kauft man gleiche mehr Rollen von (siehe oben :q)) 4 Stück kosten dann eben auch 200 ...


----------



## Michael_05er (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hier war anscheinend kein Penn-Fan im Trööt, sonst wäre es aus der Liste vielleicht eine Sargus 2 oder eine Battle geworden..


Ich habs zu spät gelesen  Ich mag meine alte 4000er Sargus, läuft prima!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Jetzt bleibts die Caldia


----------



## Michael_05er (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibts die Caldia


Da will ich auch gar nichts gegen unternehmen  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und wehe es kommt hier gleich einer mit ner Red Arc umme Ecke!


Aaaargh..er hat die bösen Worte gesagt..lasst uns Holz sammeln,um diesen Ketzer der reinigenden Kraft des Feuers zu übergeben 

Wobei..ganz so übel fand ich sie  eigentlich nicht.

Vorausgesetzt das war eine ausserhalb chinesischer Montage(den Wochentag gabs dort ansch.3x/Woche) gebaute.

Hab noch ne 2000er..die läuft,und läuft sowas von gut..kein Gag.

Bei diesen raren Roten passte die Fettung,die Zahnräder im Zwischengetriebe waren ohne killende Grate und auch der  Mitnehmer am WS passte exakt und war-man staune-sogar richtig festgezogen

Und nicht wenige Rote hats auch über Fehlbehandlung zerbröselt..der Ryobi typische WS Aufbau hat's zwar begünstigt aber wer Hänger über die Rolle löst und das am besten auch noch bei einer Wormschaftrolle in der Position des max. Spulenhubs oder bei spürbarem verkanten des Mitnehmers mit Gewalt weiterkurbelt,dem ist echt nicht zu helfen.


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

ick nehm die hier. dann hab ick ruhe....|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2017)

*AW: Baitrunner 4000D oder 6000D für Köfi auf Hecht?*

Ci4 freie Zone [emoji23] 

Fein [emoji106]


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

.....#g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Das Paket kommt schon heute, krass schnell.
 Mail mit Preisänderung verfasst, bin gespannt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

War ja klar, kein Preisnachlass. Dann wird halt woanders bestellt 
 Wer nicht will...


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Schade... aber dann lieber einmal das Rückporto zahlen und damit anschließen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

"Wir können keinen Rabatt auf diesen Artikel geben"

Leute, passt eure Preise erstmal dem Markt. Vollhonks. Da bestell ich auch nie wieder.


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> "Wir können keinen Rabatt auf diesen Artikel geben"
> 
> Leute, passt eure Preise erstmal dem Markt. Vollhonks. Da bestell ich auch nie wieder.



Vincent!!! Der Ton!!!

 Mir auch schon oft passiert und daran ist auch schon so manche Bestellung gescheitert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ja ist doch wahr. 
Habe das natürlich nicht so gesagt in der Mail, das waren gerade so meine Gedanken auf die Antwort...

ABER: Die Lieferung ist vorbildlich schnell, sofern alles korrekt ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Naja, gibt genügend Seiten wo steht "Günstiger gefunden? Dann Info" oder so ähnlich. Bei 30 Euro Preisunterschied sollte da was machbar sein.

Für ne vorfrankierte Rücksendemarke sind se auch zu geizig. Wie gesagt, ab jetzt nicht mehr bei Angeldomäne.


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Mit denen hatte ich auch schon mal Probleme. Ich bestelle dort nicht nochmal. 

 Aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



			
				Vincent_der_Falke;4720741

Für ne vorfrankierte Rücksendemarke sind se auch zu geizig. Wie gesagt schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen dir noch deine Unentschlossenheit bezahlen?
> Ich finde dein Ansinnen dreist und unverschämt!
> Erstaunlich was in manchen Köpfen so los ist?
> Selbst bin ich bei Bestellungen bei der A.Domäne immer zufrieden gewesen, da läuft alles korrekt ab!
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ähm, ich habe für meine Co2 Knarren und Zubehör bestimmt 5 Retouren bei 3 Unterschiedlichen Händlern eingereicht und habe nie die Rücksendung bezahlen müssen.

 Bevor du blubberst denk erstmal nach.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe für meine Co2 Knarren und Zubehör bestimmt 5 Retouren bei 3 Unterschiedlichen Händlern eingereicht und habe nie die Rücksendung bezahlen müssen.
> 
> Bevor du blubberst denk erstmal nach.



Das Nachdenken würde ich dir eher raten!
Die Fake Waffen passen schon zu dir, wenn ich das hier lese.
Erklärt so einiges!

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*



Du bist fertig...

 /igno.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ja, das war ein wirklich sehr fundierter Beitrag von dem Typen.
 Außerdem ist er der Einzige auf der Igno.


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Vincent, man muss ja nicht jeden Tag bei jemandem anecken nur weil er anderer Meinung ist, oder?

 Unterm Strich ist es leider unmöglich, dass außer einem selbst  immer nur alle anderen doof sind. 

 Vielleicht einfach mal ein wenig Selbstreflektion. #h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Es ging um Beitrag#165, da ist nichts fundiert, nichts mit anderer Meinung sondern einfach nur Beleidigung.

 Und wen ich wann auf die igno setze ist immernoch meine Sache.


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich esse meine Suppe nicht! Nein, meine Suppe ess ich nicht...

Wie die Nummer ausging weiss jeder.


Zurück zum Thema. Gabs noch was?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Danke.

 Ne eigentlich nicht. Das Thema mit der Rolle ist ja durch, danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Seit 2014 zahlt man seine Rücksendungen eig immer selber. Vorher war das dass ab 40€ Warenwert der VK immer die Rücksendung zahlt....

 Also wenn das Shops noch machen ist das reine Kulanz. 

 ** Nur mal so als Nebeninfo **


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Jo!

Ich habe Ware im Wert von 360 Euro bei denen geordert, da kann man so etwas schon mal machen. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Reg A. (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Also wenn das mit dem vorfrankierten Rücksendeschein deine grundsätzliche Erwartungshaltung ist, dann wirst du in Zukunft oft enttäuscht werden, denn das macht eigentlich kein mir bekannter Angelgerätehändler. 
Hab seit 2014 (Stichjahr, siehe Fr33s Post) bei mindestens einem Dutzend unterschiedlicher Versandhändler bestellt (zu z.T. deutlich höheren Beträgen als du), aber ein vorfrankierter Rücksendeschein war da m.W.n. nie dabei. Hab ich aber auch nicht erwartet.

Und dass dir die 30 Öcken im Nachhinein nicht erlassen wurden, ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, schließlich hast du die Ware zum angegebenen Preis bestellt. Sowas klärt man besser im Vorfeld, dann klappt das auch häufig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Fast alle größeren Händler (und auch etliche kleine) schicken dir per Mail nen Paketaufkleber fürs Retourepaket, wenn man sie daufanspricht etwas zurückschicken zu wollen.
Dann kostet die Retoure auch nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Ich habe freundlich darum gebeten, was stumpf abgewiesen wurde 

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich kenne das eigentlich auch nicht anders. Zumindest im Bereich Airsoft musste ich für keine Rücksendung zahlen, auch ohne zu fragen.

Aber mit Angeldomäne bin ich eh durch. Was die Bleischrot nennen, da packste dir an kopp... Die Hausmarke taugt leider gar nicht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Was ist eigentlich hier mit der Caldia geworden? Zufrieden?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnrolle bis ca 120 Euro*

Warte aktuell noch auf die Rückzahlung der Stradic...Sobald die Caldia getestet wurde gebe ich euch Rückmeldung. Besonders auch in Hinblick auf das Perückenproblem.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2018)

Nabend Leute, 

ich hol das Thema nochmal hoch, aus gegebenem Anlass. Habe mich mal wieder an einer günstigen Rolle vergriffen und wurde direkt enttäuscht. Habe mir für meine Hechtspinne ne Penn Fierce 2 gekauft und seither das Problem, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht sauber dreht. Fetten bringt leider auch nicht viel. Darum werde ich sie zurückschicken und umtauschen. Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt folgende Rollen:

- Shimano Biomaster 4000
- Shimano Sustain 4000 Fi
- Shimano Twin Power 4000/15
- Daiwa Caldia Z 4000

Welche davon würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Geworfen werden Schwere Spinner, Wobbler und Gufis bis 70g.
Als Schnur dient die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid. 

Für andere Vorschläge bin ich immer offen. 


Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> - Daiwa Caldia Z 4000
> 
> Für andere Vorschläge bin ich immer offen.


Also wenn Du schon eine ziemlich große Rolle wie die Daiwa 4000 ins Feld führst (Sogar schon  eine Hardbody Daiwa 3000 ist noch etwas größer als Shimano 4000), 
dann muss das beim schweren Angeln eher überhaupt nicht eine hochgezüchtete Caldia sein, sondern geht auch günstiger angefangen mit Legalis Exceler Freams oder BG.
Die Größen 2500 3000 4000 taugen alle für die jeweiligen WG-Klassen von Hechtrute, primär sollte der Hechtangler-Fokus auf Daiwa 3000 liegen, vor allem in Alternative zu den genannten Shimano's.

Ein Kriterium kann sein:
Die Twin Power hat ziemlich sicher die beste Werkschmierung, bei den günstigeren Daiwas 50-100€ sollte man unbedingt selber dran.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2018)

Die BG 3000 hatte ich auch im Visier. 
Mir gehts um Zuverlässigkeit und Robustheit.
Da ich ca 4 mal die Woche spinnen gehe muss die wirklich was taugen. 
Was rechtfertigt denn den enormen Aufpreis der Shimanos?


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich mag ja keinem die Illusion nehmen, aber auch nach ein paar Jahren wird ne 200€+ Rolle nicht mehr so taufrisch laufen, wie eine frische "Out-of- the-box". Ich habe lange lange Zeit nur Shimano gefischt und bin der Meinung, dass man heute für das gleiche Geld von damals schlechtere Rollen bekommt. Ich habe hier alte Stradics (die bläulich weißen), ne Technium 2500FA, ne Baitrunnter Aero der ersten Serie... das sind Rollen die zwar gewartet wurden, aber hart ran genommen wurden. Salzwassereinsätze hinter sich haben. Die Baitrunner ist an der X-tra Heavy Feederrute und wirft bis zu 200gr Körbe und muss diese wieder einleiern…. die Rollen funzen alle noch mit leichten bis moderaten Abnutzungen. Ich habe hier ne tote Rarenium 3000 SFA... ne langsam ausgenudelte Technium 2500FD, Exage 4000 FC und ne neuere Aerons die nach nur einem Jahr ein Spiel bekommen hat was echt fürn Popo ist.

Dann bin ich mal ins Daiwa Lager der selben Preisklasse gegangen und bilde mir ein, die Rollen sind langlebiger. Ich fische ne 3000er Caldia (normale Übersetzung). 4000er Crossfire an der Ostseerute, 2500er Freams (Goldene) an der leichten Zander/Barschrute und ne Exceller an der Ersatz-Zanderspinnrute. Mein persönlicher P-L-Sieger ist die Freams. Läuft nen Hauch anders (nicht schlechter) als die Caldia… und das für um die 100€.


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent, aus der Stradic ist anscheinend nichts geworden, wird Zeit dies nachzuholen und deinem Härtetest zu unterziehen 
Ich angle noch nicht besonders intensiv und bin noch der Meinung, 2 Stradic halten länger als eine Twin Power.
Mag sein, dass ich nach einiger Zeit auf das PLV nicht mehr genau schaue.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt einfach zuviel am Markt... 
Stradic würde auch in Frage kommen


----------



## RonTom (24. Oktober 2018)

Also ich fische eine Daiwa BG. Die Rolle ist sehr robust (Vollmetall), Schnurwicklung ist 1a und die Bremse arbeitet einwandfrei.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Hm, ok...Das ist dann aber wirklich das letzte Mal, dass ich einer günstigen Rolle eine Chance gebe. Die BG hatte ich auch schon im Visier.
Langsam bin ich es nämlich leid, weil immer irgendwas nicht funktioniert.

Btw.: Hat jemand nen ultimativen Tipp, wie ich Schnur von der Rolle bekomme wenn ich keine andere mehr habe, wo ich sie aufspulen kann?


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Btw.: Hat jemand nen ultimativen Tipp, wie ich Schnur von der Rolle bekomme wenn ich keine andere mehr habe, wo ich sie aufspulen kann?




Mit ner Leerspule, Akkuschrauber, Kreppband und nem dickeren Bohrer/Gewindestange etc.

Bohrer/Gewindestange etc. in den Akkuschrauber einschrauben. Mit Kreppband solange umwickeln, dass eine Leerspule mit bischen Gewalt darauf satt sitzt. Dann die Schnur der Rolle mit nem Knoten etc. auf der Leerspule befestigen. Bügel der Rolle auf und nun mit Gefühl (nicht Vollgas) und der einen Hand als Führung die Schnur von der Rolle auf die Leerspule umspulen....


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Oktober 2018)

Bohrmaschine


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Sehr guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## Bronni (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein Shimano-Fan und nutze schon längere Zeit die Twin-Power 3000 und eine Stelle FD 2500. Beide Rollen haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen und funktionieren perfekt. Ein bisschen Pflege, hin und wieder ein Tröpfchen Öl und etwas Fett, alles perfekt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Wie gesagt, ich gebe der BG nochmal ne Chance. Sollte ich damit wieder nicht zufrieden sein, gehts in die 200 Euro aufwärts Kategorie.
Kostet mich alles nämlich unmengen an Nerven...


----------



## Inni (24. Oktober 2018)

zur BG: ob Du Dir da 400g an die Latte schrauben willst, für leites Hechtangeln, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das es dann eh nicht passt.
Nächte Frage wäre die gesuchte Übersetzung. Hier hast du vob 4.xx big 6.xx alles dabei. Oder ist es egal?

Und letzte Frage für mich: warum gehst Du nicht in Laden, lässt Dich da beraten und probierst, was an Deine Rute passt? Ich denke im leichteren Bereich bist Du besser bedient. In Richting Sustain schiel ... 
Zum Preis: wird schwierig zu dem Preis Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Schraub mal eine Rolle auf. Guck was drin ist. Stell Dir vor was jedes Teil kosten würde. Auf den Gesamtpreis muss der Hersteller 50% rechnen um sein laden am Laufen zu halten, selbiges gibt für den Händler. 
Wenn Du rückwärts rechnest bist Du beim Rollenhestellerpreis von vielleicht 20eu. Da weisst Du was du vom Innenleben erwarten kannst ... 

You get what you pay for....

PS: Biomaster gibts nicht mehr, nur noch als SW, und da wird es schwierig eine 4000 zu finden, dann vielleicht noch als FI. Preislich bist du da (im Netz) an 250,- dabei. Wobei sich für mich noch die Frage nach 4000 stellt ....


----------



## Inni (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe mich mal wieder an einer günstigen Rolle vergriffen und wurde direkt enttäuscht. Habe mir für meine Hechtspinne ne Penn Fierce 2 gekauft und seither das Problem, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht sauber dreht.



Was war denn mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen los? Hing es? Lief es nicht leicht, oder nur unter Zug/Druck? Oder garnicht? 
Und was waren die Auswirkungen? Schnur beschädigt, Perücken oder hing/klemmte die Schnur?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Die BG wiegt nicht 400, sondern 300g.
Übersetzung möglichst unter 6.

Röllchen lief nur unter starkem Zug. Dadurch hatte ich viel Reibung und das Einkurbeln war unangenehm. Rollt halt einfach nicht sauber. Fetten hat kaum was gebracht.

Ich geb jetzt der Daiwa BG 3000 eine letzte Chance im 100 Euro Bereich. Danach wird tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Btw.: Hat jemand nen ultimativen Tipp, wie ich Schnur von der Rolle bekomme wenn ich keine andere mehr habe, wo ich sie aufspulen kann?


Am besten ist der (glaub ich von Franky mal gezeigte)  Tip:
Klopapier Leer-Papphülse (also die Kernhülse) einfach aufgesteckt auf dem Standard-Haushaltsmixer mit dem 4er Draht Rührstab. Hab ich ausprobiert zum echten Runterspulen+Müll, das geht eben so richtig schön abzunehmen und wegzuwerfen.
Ich schleif mir auch noch einen Rührstab für den Akkuschrauber und Bohrmaschine zurecht ...

Wenn eine Leer-Schnurkaufspule (Distributionsplastik), dann dient die zum aufbewahren für später und ganz wichtig: Beschriften, Typ, Erstdatum, Abspuldatum, Zustand usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt der Daiwa BG 3000 eine letzte Chance im 100 Euro Bereich. Danach wird tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen


Mach das, denk aber an die rechtzeitige Neuschmierung nach der Probephase, dann hält die Rolle quasi beliebig ...


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ...Btw.: Hat jemand nen ultimativen Tipp, wie ich Schnur von der Rolle bekomme wenn ich keine andere mehr habe, wo ich sie aufspulen kann?



Ich habe dafür immer irgendeine alte Rolle mit leerer Spule, die ich nicht mehr benutze. Die Rolle mit der Schnur wird in eine z.B. nicht zu lange Teleskoprute gespannt und die Bremse gelöst (ich mache den Bügel nicht auf). Diese Rute liegt dann stabil (etwas drauf legen) auf dem Sofa oder Tisch. In das Handteil einer Steckrute spanne ich die leere Rolle und wickle die Schnur drauf. Später dann das gleiche auf die gewünschte Rolle bzw. Spule.


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> ... Die Rolle mit der Schnur wird in eine z.B. nicht zu lange Teleskoprute gespannt und die Bremse gelöst (ich mache den Bügel nicht auf).... Später dann das gleiche auf die gewünschte Rolle bzw. Spule.



Moin, soll die Schnur nochmal benutzt werden empfiehlt es sich mit offenem Bügel abzuspulen, über die Bremse Schnur abziehen generiert Schnurdrall.
Sollte ich keine Spule zur Hand haben bevorzuge ich eine Trinkflasche die so eine Einbuchtung für den besseren Griff hat. Wickelt man die Schnur da rein kann sie zu den Seiten nicht herunter rutschen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Ob ich die Schnur nochmal benutze... Keine Ahnung. Ist die Berkley Fireline, warum die so oft empfohlen wird ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Dermaßen rau, laut und steif, trotz 8 braid, ist echt nicht mehr feierlich. Kein Vergleich zu meiner Daiwa Tournament. Welten Unterschied. Das erklärt auch den Preis der Daiwa...


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

OT: ist die Tournament weicher und leiser, als die Daiwa J-Braid x8 ?
Ich habe mit der J-Braid zum ersten Mal geangelt und die scheint mir schon deutlich lauter zu sein, als die Stroft GTP-E. Hatte aber keinen direkten Vergleich gemacht, also nur aus der Erinnerung. Dir war ja die Tournament mit Spinnern wegen Verdlallen der Schnur zu laut, vielleicht ist die GTP-E einen Versuch wert. Ich muss dem mal genauer auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## RonTom (24. Oktober 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> *zur BG: ob Du Dir da 400g an die Latte schrauben willst, für leites Hechtangeln, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das es dann eh nicht passt.*
> Nächte Frage wäre die gesuchte Übersetzung. Hier hast du vob 4.xx big 6.xx alles dabei. Oder ist es egal?
> 
> Und letzte Frage für mich: warum gehst Du nicht in Laden, lässt Dich da beraten und probierst, was an Deine Rute passt? Ich denke im leichteren Bereich bist Du besser bedient. In Richting Sustain schiel ...
> ...



Die 3000er BG wiegt aber keine 400g, sondern 305g..

€: Viel Spaß mit der Rolle. Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> OT: ist die Tournament weicher und leiser, als die Daiwa J-Braid x8 ?
> Ich habe mit der J-Braid zum ersten Mal geangelt und die scheint mir schon deutlich lauter zu sein, als die Stroft GTP-E. Hatte aber keinen direkten Vergleich gemacht, also nur aus der Erinnerung. Dir war ja die Tournament mit Spinnern wegen Verdlallen der Schnur zu laut, vielleicht ist die GTP-E einen Versuch wert. Ich muss dem mal genauer auf den Grund gehen.



Verdrallte Schnur ist immer laut, egal wie rund sie vorher war.
Die Tournament 8 Braid ist schon verdammt gut und den Preis allemal wert. Verglichen mit Power Pro und Berkley Fireline. Andere hatte ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Das glaube ich sofort, dass die Tournament gut ist. Der Preis ist schon schmerzhaft, erst recht bei der GTP-E.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der J-Braid zum ersten Mal geangelt und die scheint mir schon deutlich lauter zu sein, als die Stroft GTP-E. Hatte aber keinen direkten Vergleich gemacht, also nur aus der Erinnerung.


Die Daiwa J-Braid-x8  und Tournament-x8 sind von sich aus sehr leise, die Stroft keinesfalls leiser. Die Spiderwire Stealth ist noch einen Tick weniger zu hören, aber sonst geht da nicht viel weniger ...
Die Daiwas kann man als Krachmacher ausschließen.

Aber die Ringe einer jeden Rute eben nicht, da macht auch eine weiche leise Schnur dann leider schon mal Krach. Man sollte sie genau dann auch schnell wieder runter nehmen, wegen der Abnutzung.
Laute Schnüre sind thermofusionierte (Fireline) oder PowerPro (Standard) , oder Clones/Ähnliche.

Um die Lautstärke wirklich zu vergleichen, muss man auf eine Rute mit sehr leiser und absolut schadfreie/kratzerfreie Beringung mit Rollen/Spulenwechsel gehen, oder noch besser mehrere gleichartige Ruten.
Das mache ich am liebsten, nebeneinander vergleichswertig aufgebaut und A<->B<->C testen.


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

@Nordlichtangler
Dann ist die weiße Aspius (neu) schuld  oder ich habe es falsch in Erinnerung.
Ich kann mich noch an die alte (vor ca. 10 Jahren) Fireline erinnern, ich konnte mir damals nicht vorstellen, dass man mit der steifen, lauten Schnur angeln kann


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2018)

Ob eine Schnur laut empfunden wird, liegt am Zusammenspiel von Schnur, Ring und Blank - wie bei einem Saiteninstrument.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Fireline ist mega laut und das liegt nicht an meiner Rute. Kann die Schnur auch nicht empfehlen.

Die Tournament ist nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Fireline ist mega laut und das liegt nicht an meiner Rute. Kann die Schnur auch nicht empfehlen.


wie es bei der 8fachen aussieht, habe ich keine ahnung. aber die stinknormale fireline muß einfach nur eine weile gefischt werden, um weich und geschmeidig zu werden. dann gleitet sie auch geräuschlos durch die ringe.
du kannst uns ja mal den gefallen tun und sie die nächsten wochen intensiv fischen um zu berichten, ob sich die 8fache ähnlich nach längerem gebrauch verhält, wie die normale.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Mach ich.

Ich war heut nochmal am Wasser. Habe vorher nochmal richtig Fett ans Schnurlaufröllchen geschmiert. Habe jetzt das Gefühl, dass es besser geworden ist. Überlege gerade, die Penn zu behalten und auf meine Matchrute zu packen. Dafür sollte es allemal reichen, mit 0,20er Mono und 2g Pose. Ja, ist vielleicht etwas oversized, aber immer zurückschicken, ich hab da kein Nerv mehr zu. Zumal die 14 Tage morgen rum sind und wenn ich auf Defekt Poche werden die sagen, dass sich das Röllchen doch dreht...
Nur wies beim Fischen ist kann man halt nicht mal eben rekonstruieren. 

Ich nehme es einfach mehr oder weniger als erträgliches Leergeld, fische die Rolle bis Anfang nächsten Monats weiter und hole mir dann die 3000er Daiwa BG.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe vorher nochmal richtig Fett ans Schnurlaufröllchen geschmiert.


für das schnurlaufröllchen wird hier immer öl empfohlen. ich nehme dafür nähmaschinenöl und verwende es auch im haushalt. das fläschchen wird mich wahrscheinlich gut gefüllt überleben und stammt noch aus einer diktatur bzw. unrechtsstaat.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Hm, auch ne gute Idee. Habe jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass fürs Schnurlaufröllchen tatsächlich Nähmaschinenöl am besten geeignet sein soll. Dann werd ich mir davon wohl mal ne Flasche besorgen. Kost ja nix.


----------



## alexpp (12. November 2018)

Ich hatte ja hier im Thread geschrieben, dass 2 Stradic wohl länger halten als eine Twin Power.
Seit paar Wochen bin ich in einem Kaufrausch. War paar Mal kurz davor mir eine Twin Power zu kaufen.
Ich angle viel am Rhein auf Zander und gehe oft auf den Steinen. Zuletzt bin ich 2 Mal ausgerutscht, so dass besonders die Rolle einige wirklich unschöne Kratzer und eine Delle im unwichtigen Bereich der Spule davongetragen hat. Danach habe ich beschlossen, von Rollen und Ruten, die je über 150€ kosten, Abstand zu nehmen. Betrifft natürlich besonders solche Fälle wie die Zander-Angelei von Steinpackungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2018)

Wenn Du viel so auf die Nase fällst, sind sogar Rollen mit Kunststoffrotor und (leicht) elastischem Kunststoffgehäuse/Gehäusefuss sowie günstigen u. real erhältlichen Ersatzspulen eine sehr sinnvolle Investition und Vorsorge.
Auch dürfen die Spinnruten lieber mehr robust und nicht so Salzstange sein.


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja hier im Thread geschrieben, dass 2 Stradic wohl länger halten als eine Twin Power.
> Seit paar Wochen bin ich in einem Kaufrausch. War paar Mal kurz davor mir eine Twin Power zu kaufen.
> Ich angle viel am Rhein auf Zander und gehe oft auf den Steinen. Zuletzt bin ich 2 Mal ausgerutscht, so dass besonders die Rolle einige wirklich unschöne Kratzer und eine Delle im unwichtigen Bereich der Spule davongetragen hat. Danach habe ich beschlossen, von Rollen und Ruten, die je über 150€ kosten, Abstand zu nehmen. Betrifft natürlich besonders solche Fälle wie die Zander-Angelei von Steinpackungen.


Geht mir genauso.
Panzerrampen nach Hochwasser sind sehr glitschig. Schrotte mir regelmäßig Spitzenringe oder Kratzer in Rollen.


----------



## alexpp (21. November 2018)

Weil es in diesem Thread auch um Lautstärke der Schnur ging: heute die dunkelgrüne Daiwa Tournament 8 EVO bekommen. Die hat schon ne härtere Beschichtung als die J-Braid x8. Wundert mich etwas, dass ihr beide Schnüre als leise benennt. Besonders am Anfang dürfte die Tournament lauter sein. Werde die Schnur morgen probieren.


----------



## geomujo (21. November 2018)

Die T8 (die alte) empfand ich eigentlich als sehr weich. Leider bekam es Angeljoe bis heute nicht gebacken dem Kunden nie Neue anzubueten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. November 2018)

.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Meine 8 Braid Tournament Evo ist:


leise
extrem weich
mindestens durchschnittlich robust (ich habe die mehrmals durch Bäume gezogen, nix)
Verstehe das Problem nicht.
Gekauft vor ca 9 Monaten


----------



## alexpp (22. November 2018)

Zumindest neu ist die T8 Evo spürber härter und steifer als die J-Braid. 
Bei der Haltbarkeit möchte ich bastido zustimmen. Bei mir kommen immer 150m auf die Spule, die ich mit der Zeit mehrmals kürze. Sonst reißt fast immer die Hauptschnur und nicht der Knoten des eigentlich 2 - 4 kg weniger tragendes Fluorocarbon.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Welchen Knoten nutzt du für Geflecht an Wirbel?
Ich hatte letztens nen Hänger im Kanal, ich habe gezogen wie ein Ochse.
Das 0,35er Fluo hat dann irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben, bevor das Geflecht riss. Und ich hatte fast blutige Hände, so sehr musste ich ziehen...

Hierbei habe ich gemerkt, dass der Knoten massive Unterschiede ausmacht, mehr als man rechnerisch oft sagt. Hatte vorher Clinch Knoten, der riss bei gefühlt 5 kg.
Dann habe ich den Palomar gebunden, der hält und hält und hält. Gefühlt das Doppelte.
Also für Geflecht nur noch Palomar oder Grinner


----------



## alexpp (22. November 2018)

Zuletzt hatte ich J-Braid 9kg 0,16er und als Fluo 0,30mm 7kg Aspire verwendet. Geflecht mit Fluo verbinde ich noch mit verbessertem Albright und Fluo mit Karabiner mit dem verbesserten Clinch. Und es hatte die geflochtene Schnur nachgegeben. Bei gleichem Fluo und Stroft GTP-E 12kg dann endlich der Knoten am Karabiner.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. November 2018)

Der Albright in allen Variationen funktioniert mit manchen Geflechtschnüren nicht besonders gut, da das Geflecht direkt am Knoten vom Fluo gekappt wird. Vor Allem wenn man die Schnur ruckartig belastet. Das waren bei mir öfters geschätzt 50% der eigentlichen Tragkraft, weshalb ich den Knoten nicht mehr verwende.


----------



## fischer's (22. November 2018)

habe mir die Daiwa Fuego 3000 gekauft und bin begeistert von der Leichtigkeit der Rolle in dieser Preisklasse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Leichtigkeit in Bezug auf was? Laufverhalten, oder Gewicht?
Leichtes Gewicht bedeutet nämlich oftmals kein verwindungsfreier Körper, was mir bei einer Spinnrolle aber wichtig wäre.


----------



## fischer's (22. November 2018)

Die Daiwa wiegt 215g. Sicherlich gibt es noch leichtere Rollen. Das Laufverhalten finde ich super, absolut leichtgängig. Das Getriebe arbeitet sauber und die Schnurverlegung ist top. Endlich keine Perücken mehr, was mir bei meiner alten Rolle (Balzer Alegra) so manchen Angeltag vermiest hat.
https://www.tackle-tester.de/daiwa-fuego-lt-3000d-c-im-test/


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welchen Knoten nutzt du für Geflecht an Wirbel?
> Ich hatte letztens nen Hänger im Kanal, ich habe gezogen wie ein Ochse.
> Das 0,35er Fluo hat dann irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben, bevor das Geflecht riss. Und ich hatte fast blutige Hände, so sehr musste ich ziehen...
> 
> ...



Ich benutze 3 Knoten:
- Geflecht-FC: FG Knoten
- FC-Wirbel/Snap: Palomar
- Geflecht-Wirbel: verbesserter Grinner

Der FG ist mir noch nie gerissen. Beim FC Vorfach ist mir immer das Fluo gerissen. Meist in der Mitte, zwei oder drei Mal aber am Knoten, was aber höchstwahrscheinlich meine Schuld war. Gerade beim Palomar Knoten mit dem steifen Fluo muss man nämlich sehr aufpassen dass man es richtig macht.

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Palomar Knoten für das Geflecht nicht geeignet ist, darum benutze ich den verbesserten Grinner (zweimal durch die Öse). Bis jetzt ist mir der Knoten noch bei keinem Hänger geplatzt. Zuhause habe ich jedoch ein paar Tests gemacht und konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen Palomar und Grinner finden - auch beim Geflecht scheinen beide Knoten gleich stark zu sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Mit Palomar und Geflecht habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. November 2018)

[


----------



## alexpp (22. November 2018)

@fischer's 
Als Ersatzrollen bzw. Rollen für Gastangler stand ich vor der Wahl, Daiwa Exceler LT oder Fuego LT zu nehmen. Ich habe mich für die Exceler LT entschieden. Wirkte insgesamt etwas höherwertiger. PLV ist bei beiden gut.


----------



## alexpp (23. November 2018)

Gestern kam die neue 12kg T8 Evo mit 0,33mm/8,5kg FC zum Einsatz. Wieder mit Albright und Clinchknoten verbunden. Nach dem letzten Hänger ist wieder nur die Hauptschnur übrig geblieben. Werde heute mal paar Trockentests machen, um zu sehen, ob der Albrightknoten das Geflecht immer kappt oder eventuell schon vor dem Knoten reißt. Den FG Knoten muss ich aber endlich mal lernen. Wenn der Clinchknoten sauber gelingt, ist er gar nicht so übel. Das gilt sicher auch für einige andere Knoten.
Die härtere T8 Evo läuft mit weniger Reibung durch die Ringe, das gefällt natürlich. Der Albrightknoten war mit ihr etwas schwieriger zu binden, auf jeden Fall ungewohnt, wenn man zuletzt nur mit weicheren J-Braid und GTP-E zu tun hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. November 2018)

.


----------



## Guinst (23. November 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Gestern kam die neue 12kg T8 Evo mit 0,33mm/8,5kg FC zum Einsatz. Wieder mit Albright und Clinchknoten verbunden. Nach dem letzten Hänger ist wieder nur die Hauptschnur übrig geblieben. Werde heute mal paar Trockentests machen, um zu sehen, ob der Albrightknoten das Geflecht immer kappt oder eventuell schon vor dem Knoten reißt. Den FG Knoten muss ich aber endlich mal lernen. Wenn der Clinchknoten sauber gelingt, ist er gar nicht so übel. Das gilt sicher auch für einige andere Knoten.
> Die härtere T8 Evo läuft mit weniger Reibung durch die Ringe, das gefällt natürlich. Der Albrightknoten war mit ihr etwas schwieriger zu binden, auf jeden Fall ungewohnt, wenn man zuletzt nur mit weicheren J-Braid und GTP-E zu tun hatte.



Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass die 12kg 8Braid Evo real vielleicht 6-7kg trägt. 
Kann mich auch irren, aber meistens stimmen die Tragkraftangaben hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Palomar Knoten für das Geflecht nicht geeignet ist,


Für Geflecht gibt es den doppelten Palomar.
Aber du bist ja mit dem Grinner zufrieden.


----------



## geomujo (24. November 2018)

Hier gehts aber noch um Rollen, oder?


----------



## alexpp (24. November 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber noch um Rollen, oder?


Manchmal schon.



Guinst schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass die 12kg 8Braid Evo real vielleicht 6-7kg trägt.
> Kann mich auch irren, aber meistens stimmen die Tragkraftangaben hinten und vorne nicht.


Ich glaube, diesen Test hatte mal bastido verlinkt. Die Angaben zur Tragkraft scheinen meist zu stimmen, dem Durchmesser sollte man weniger Beachtung schenken.


----------



## alexpp (26. November 2018)

Sorry wegen weiterem OT, will das noch loswerden.
Bezüglich des Albrightknotens kann ich die Aussage von @Laichzeit bestätigen.
Hatte mit Stroft GTP-E, Daiwa T8 Evo und J-Braid x8 je 2 Zug- bzw. Reißversuche gemacht, allerdings ohne Messungen. Jeweils ca. 3m lange Hauptschnur (alle 12kg Tragkraft) mit 0,8m FC (Shimano Aspire 0,33mm/8,5kg) per Albright und FC mit Karabiner mit Clinchknoten verbunden.
Bei der GTP-E gab je ein Mal Clinch und Albrigh nach. Bei Daiwa Schnüren immer Albright.
Meine Einschätzung: bei Trockenversuchen ist die Tragkraft mit Albrightknoten deutlich reduziert, besonders bei den Daiwa Schüren. Im Wasser scheint es weniger schlimm zu sein.
Zuletzt beim Hänger meinen vor einigen Tagen abgerissenen GuFi aus dem Wasser gezogen, war noch einiges von der GTP-E dran, also nicht am Knoten gerissen.


----------

